# University Stripe OCBD and Striped Repp Tie?



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

Can this combination work? I tried it this morning, and maybe I was just under-caffeinated, but the stripes running in different directions made my eyes hurt. Does anyone have a picture of this looking good?


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

tew said:


> Can this combination work?


Absolutely.

I might not try it with a tie of alternating small stripes (e.g., jockey stripes), though. Guard stripe, #1, #1 mini. All good, IMO, with a uni stripe OCBD.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Like any pattern combination, just make sure they're different in scale. A u-stripe would probably work best with a thick block-stripe tie.


----------



## Three Button (Apr 29, 2008)

I've always believed that one does not wear stripe ties with stripe shirts. But, obviously people do.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Tucker, beautiful choice of photos to post. I absolutely agree with you.
Cheers


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Tucker said:


> I might not try it with a tie of alternating small stripes (e.g., jockey stripes), though. Guard stripe, #1, #1 mini. All good, IMO, with a uni stripe OCBD.


+1. This is definitely a time honored combination.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

I love this look. I'll wear a red, blue, yellow or pink U-Stripe with a blazer or charcoal suit. As Sarte noted, it is a time honored combination. I'll carry it a step further and say there is a very subtle GTH message/look with this pairing.

asf


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

i wear candy stripe shirts with stripe rep ties all the time. looks great.

this dialogue is from the movie 25th Hour:

Frank Slaughtery: You know, you're wearing a striped shirt with a striped tie, you know that, right? 
Phelan: Yeah, I do it for the ladies. 
Frank Slaughtery: Oh - the ladies ever tell you that you look like a f****** optical illusion? 

Always cracks me up.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I also wear the A&S with Uni-s. I love Mini#1's, but I find the stripes are a little too "matchy" with Uni-s for me. The #2 looks fantastic!


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Am wearing combo now.

Pencil stripe works well.

https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...d=1&Section_Id=1520&pcount=&Product_Id=370366


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Most stripes would work on a University Stripe shirt, unless the stripes are the same size.

I see no GTH in this at all. (I've never understood the GTH thing anyway. If you really need to say GTH through your clothing, you seem awfully repressed, at least to me. If I want to wear something wild, I'll wear it in an appropriate situation. I have no problem wearing a Hawaiian shirt on a summer casual outing.)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I have no problem wearing a Hawaiian shirt on a summer casual outing.)


With a striped tie???? :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Absolutely this will work and work splendidly. My favorite shirt/tie combination behind OCBD university stripes with a pin dot tie.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was JUST about to ask the same question.

That being said, what about if you throw some suspenders in the mix and THEY are striped too? (vertically, of course)


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Tucker said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I might not try it with a tie of alternating small stripes (e.g., jockey stripes), though. Guard stripe, #1, #1 mini. All good, IMO, with a uni stripe OCBD.


Add my vote...:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a fine look. I don't think you start to get into the "optical illusion" type of situation unless you're wearing a striped or plaid suit with a uni stripe shirt and rep tie. At that point you're on the border of Magic Eye type action.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the look at well.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

If you want to check out Dave Hober's site, he has two wide stripes that he calls something like "Trad stripes" that you may want to consider.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Most stripes would work on a University Stripe shirt, unless the stripes are the same size.
> 
> I see no GTH in this at all. (I've never understood the GTH thing anyway. If you really need to say GTH through your clothing, you seem awfully repressed, at least to me. If I want to wear something wild, I'll wear it in an appropriate situation. I have no problem wearing a Hawaiian shirt on a summer casual outing.)


Sorry if I wrinkled your trad sensibilities with my statement, that wasn't my intent. The reason I say there is a hint of GTH in the look is, it's a bit on the preppy side and those not attuned to trad or preppy dress might wince. Some might argue it's a bit casual for true work dress. I know when I wear a charcoal suit with blue u-stripe BD and my ben Silver navy/saffron tie, many look twice.

Just a thought...

asf


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

University OCBD and Repp tie is "Mixing Stripes 101."

When you're comfortable with this, you can knock 'em cold in the loop (you are from Chicago aren't you?) with a narrow striped tie on a butcher stripe (wider stripes) shirt and finally go hog wild with a English Striped shirt (Turnbull, H&H, New & Lingwood) and authentic regimental or a Richard James stripe tie.

Throw a chalk stripe DB suit over that and an attractive woman in PJ Clarks will ask you if you're from Europe. How are you with accents?

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have no trad sensibilities. If I like a traddish item, I buy it and wear it. That is probably the extent of my fascination with the subject.

I just see nothing radical about a university striped shirt and most striped ties.

I'm bemused by people rebelling with pants with whales on them, I guess.


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 3, 2006)

tew said:


> Can this combination work? I tried it this morning, and maybe I was just under-caffeinated, but the stripes running in different directions made my eyes hurt. Does anyone have a picture of this looking good?


Guess I'm destined to be the lone dissenter. I much prefer one of my many club ties when wearing stripes or a tattersall....


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*uni versitystripe (also dissenting)*

I always thought the university stripes from Mercer Brooks etc should be paired w/club ties rather than stripe-but for me all bets are off since I usually wear a bow tie.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my favorites is a burgundy university stripe with my Press gold and burgundy block stripe tie. This combo was somewhere on the Press site some time ago.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

This pairing is a classic look, you can take a BB university stripe shirt and pair it with a BB #1 repp tie.

For example:
the blue stripe with the burgundy/navy stripe #1 tie
the red stripe with the gold/navy stripe #1 tie


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

wolfhound986 said:


> This pairing is a classic look


Keep in mind though that simply because something is described as a "classic" look doesn't mean that everyone will think it looks good. I've seen other combinations both here and in the other AAAC clothing forum described as classic that seemed mismatched to me. In the end it's all in the eye of the beholder.

Having said that, I've always worn striped OCBD's with striped ties without giving it much thought one way or the other.

Cruiser


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I like and wear the look, often.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

JayJay said:


> I like and wear the look, often.


Add my vote--two or three times a week.

hbs


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've decided to actually test said combination today.

Blue university stripe OCBD, and a repp tie from J. Press (broad red stripes, smaller navy stripes, and really small silver stripes).

So far, it works.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Keep in mind though that simply because something is described as a "classic" look doesn't mean that everyone will think it looks good. I've seen other combinations both here and in the other AAAC clothing forum described as classic that seemed mismatched to me. In the end it's all in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Having said that, I've always worn striped OCBD's with striped ties without giving it much thought one way or the other.
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser is right. I know people who think the renovated Soldier Field looks magnficent. I know people who think square toed shoes demonstrate stylish taste. And it wasn't that long ago when men thought they looked marvelous in their ruffleshirtaquatuxes. Most of these people find a "classic" look to be dull, stodgy, or even mismatched. Its what makes the world go round. As for me, I think there is usually a reason why something stands the test of time sufficiently to be regarded as classic.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe the square toes are becoming "classics". They've been around awhile. Many, many men wear them everywhere I go. 

Generally, in my industry (media/advertising), casual = "intelligent & creative".

The more casual you are, the more creative and intelligent and awesome you are. One guy wore flip flops into the office last week.

In client meetings, while they are wearing suits and ties, we think it's cool to show up jacketless, with an untucked shirt, jeans, and those lovely square toes, usually slip-ons. Shaving optional.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I had a meeting with an Ad agency in Chicago. About five people from the agency were dressed decently for a pitch meeting. Their "Internet" guy strolls in late with a cup of coffee wearing jeans and a grey tshirt with ARMY on it. I asked when he was in the Army and he said it was given to him by his brother in law. He had never served. I didn't say anything but I didn't do business with them either. He's probably running the place by now.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

tintin said:


> I didn't say anything but I didn't do business with them either. https://www.thetrad.blogspot.com


You know, if the guy's total lack of respect (ie - he couldn't be bothered to look professional) cost the agency the business, you should let them know that. Hopefully they'd realize that already, but you never know....


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

In our last pitch -- which dragged on over 2 months and included 5 presentations, one woman on my team discovered that she "felt great" dressing up regularly -- she said it made her feel more professional, confident, sharper. 

I think of "business casual" (and its more stridently casual relatives in the "creative" fields) as a plague.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> In our last pitch -- which dragged on over 2 months and included 5 presentations, one woman on my team discovered that she "felt great" dressing up regularly -- she said it made her feel more professional, confident, sharper.
> 
> I think of "business casual" (and its more stridently casual relatives in the "creative" fields) as a plague.


Indeed. I feel more on my game after stepping things up a notch.

I'm actually tempted to start wearing a tie to work, despite the fact that everyone will think I'm batshiat crazy.


----------

